# Surf fishing pointers Pensacola beach.



## Koryj (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey I'm from Oklahoma and a bass fisherman. I will be doing some surf fishing off Pensacola beach this week June 21st through the 28th. Any suggestions on what's around and what to use "bait" no lures.I have basic setup for ocean fishing, minimal experience surf fishing. 😬. I'll be at the regency towers if that helps with location. Thanks!!! Also I be fishing from the beach.


----------



## jcollins012 (Jul 22, 2011)

ill be out there fishing the surf, probably saturday evening.. i usually only fish out there from around 5:30 til the bite stops, but we can meet up and fish some if you want. Ive had some good luck out there the only 2 times ive gone


----------



## wirecrimper (Jun 2, 2016)

I would get pompano rigs, I like the 2 hook style myself but you can buy the three hook if you fancy. Get 3 or 4oz pyramid weights and 1/0 or 2/0 circle hooks to replace the hooks that come with the pompano rig. You should probably buy some live shrimp to use but peeled fresh will work. Also pick up some sand fleas and you should be good. Cast past the first sand bar, I usually wade out nipple deep and cast as far as I can, then walk back to shore with open bail with tension on the line. Hope this helps and good luck. Report back if you catch anything!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pussy*

Pussy Grass AKA June Grass. i will take Jellyfish migration before i can accept Pussy that is green lol


----------

